# Car Photography



## Djreversal (Feb 5, 2010)

I just joined this forum the other day.  I am on a few car ones but none for photography.   I am fairly new to photography.  I have been a sound designer for the past 10 years, doing a lot of music production and what not.   My passions for video and photography recently started and I just love some of the results i have been getting lately.  Just thought i'd post some car pics i did recently, HDR style skys with single image non hdr cars.  Basically i just take my best shot of the car as a layer and work on the other sections separately HDR'd.   Here are a few of my latest.  First one is my new GT-R im building and the second is my buddies Porsche GT3RS



http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/6159/gt3pic1v3verysmall.jpg

http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/6527/gt3pic2small.jpg

http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/5597/gt3pic3small.jpg

http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/6650/gt3pic4small.jpg

http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/2930/frontangleshotsmall.jpg

http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/5526/sideshot1small.jpg

http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/7134/backshotsmall.jpg

http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/9733/frontangle2small.jpg

http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/6696/backovershotsmall.jpg


----------



## Munky (Feb 5, 2010)

*Welcome Awesome Pics Great Cars 2 of My Favorites! Dude you need to use 'Save for Web and Devices' so the pics maintain their quality and take very little space yours are hugeeeee!; so you can use the [ img] tags!

BTW not diggin the vinyl on the R35
Tell us about the 'build'

Some Strobist would really put the cherry on your pics!
*


----------



## TCimages (Feb 5, 2010)

excellent work!  Good angles, lighting, background IMO.  I wish had an eye for things like that.


----------



## Djreversal (Feb 5, 2010)

Munky said:


> *Welcome Awesome Pics Great Cars 2 of My Favorites! Dude you need to use 'Save for Web and Devices' so the pics maintain their quality and take very little space yours are hugeeeee!; so you can use the [ img] tags!
> 
> BTW not diggin the vinyl on the R35
> Tell us about the 'build'
> *




Well My r35 is a replica of the Nismo GT1 Car.. Hence the vinyl wrap is copying it.   Carbon wide front fenders, carbon trunk, active aeromotions wing.

AAM GT900r (GT3076) Turbine Upgrade
Fuel System
Haltech
Turbo Back Exhaust (Meisterchaft)
HKS EVC VI
Volk G2 20x11 inch wheels
R888 315 tires all around

At low boost (17psi) on pump gas car made 658 trq, and 645 whp.   I have a set of cams, intercooler upgrade, oil and tranny cooler going in shortly, and we will be tuning it for 23 psi on pump gas.  Hoping to get towards the 800whp barrier.

Yea the images are huge.  I will work on save for web devices and shrinking them, funny thing is i did save for web devices at 50% original size lol.

Mark


----------



## R6_Dude (Feb 5, 2010)

I can't see the image right now, but I can't wait to check out your R35 with all those mods you listed. 

As for shooting cars.  I like www.carphototutorials.com very helpful site.


----------



## Djreversal (Feb 5, 2010)

R6_Dude said:


> I can't see the image right now, but I can't wait to check out your R35 with all those mods you listed.
> 
> As for shooting cars.  I like www.carphototutorials.com very helpful site.





i will check it out.. Thanks   .. Just sold my GSXR-750 today.


----------



## R6_Dude (Feb 5, 2010)

Djreversal said:


> R6_Dude said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see the image right now, but I can't wait to check out your R35 with all those mods you listed.
> ...


 
Good call, now go and get what you know you've always wanted....a YAMAHA!  (....and the battle continues :lmao


----------



## Djreversal (Feb 5, 2010)

hahaha nah im done on the bikes.. Stunted for a few years.. My first track day with the GT-R is Feb 22nd at VIR .. so looking forward to that.


----------



## FORCFED (Feb 5, 2010)

Great photos! Not to sure about the vinly either on the R35. Either way both amazing cars!


----------



## Munky (Feb 5, 2010)

Djreversal said:


> Munky said:
> 
> 
> > *Welcome Awesome Pics Great Cars 2 of My Favorites! Dude you need to use 'Save for Web and Devices' so the pics maintain their quality and take very little space yours are hugeeeee!; so you can use the [ img] tags!
> ...




*Now that's a serious Build I Noticed the GT1 Resemblance; Looks really good (except the vinyl lol not a fan of it); and you got some serious dough on and off it! lol 
aren't you worried about those trannys breaking? 
Are you into auto crossing or Drag cause I'd settle on the 645 for Autox   how are those TOYOS been to you? nice grip? 
What's the Offset on those Wheels?

Sorry for all the question...good luck on the build and hope you get to those 800 horses soon! keep me updated; you're the first guy i've met with an R35 That's not Stock!*


----------



## burnws6 (Feb 5, 2010)

Djreversal said:


> I just joined this forum the other day.  I am on a few car ones but none for photography.   I am fairly new to photography.  I have been a sound designer for the past 10 years, doing a lot of music production and what not.   My passions for video and photography recently started and I just love some of the results i have been getting lately.  Just thought i'd post some car pics i did recently, HDR style skys with single image non hdr cars.  Basically i just take my best shot of the car as a layer and work on the other sections separately HDR'd.   Here are a few of my latest.  First one is my new GT-R im building and the second is my buddies Porsche GT3RS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish you lived closer...I'd love to shoot that car.


----------



## dtzitko (Feb 5, 2010)

That Porsche is getting me all hot and bothered.


----------



## burnws6 (Feb 5, 2010)

dtzitko said:


> That Porsche is getting me all hot and bothered.




too much dude....too much.


----------



## Djreversal (Feb 5, 2010)

Munky said:


> Djreversal said:
> 
> 
> > Munky said:
> ...





The tranny is rock solid unless you use the launch control.. Thats the only time a tranny has ever broken.   I will be doing both, im going to try and run the car at the 1/4 track just to see how she does.. Hoping to get a 9.99 or better on pump gas.

But february 22nd is Virginia Raceway GT-R Day... So thats what im heading to, for road racing / auto x...   

Give you an idea how hard she pulls right now and how smooth the tranny is.  Check out this video i did the other day.








Mark


----------



## DerekSalem (Feb 5, 2010)

http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/9733/frontangle2small.jpg

Favorite pic, by far. All are pretty well-done although slightly over-done (makes it look almost like a video game in certain shots)


----------



## Djreversal (Feb 5, 2010)

DerekSalem said:


> http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/9733/frontangle2small.jpg
> 
> Favorite pic, by far. All are pretty well-done although slightly over-done (makes it look almost like a video game in certain shots)



Thanks.... yea i look back at these they were done a while ago when I was kind of new to all of this.  I have all of the raw files, I would probably go back and do these again without even using any of the HDR software and just doing my own concoction with layers and the multiple exposures.


----------



## soze (Feb 5, 2010)

Really nice pictures!


----------



## clbd39 (Feb 5, 2010)

that's your strongest pic, the others don't do too much for me, you cut many of the beautiful things off of the cars in a lot of the others, the thing that bothers me is the wheels are straight, but it seems to work on that picture

great looking cars nonetheless, the "HDR" photos are a little too dark for me as well, did you mean in your post that you had one exposure and "faked" it into "hdr"


----------



## marmots (Feb 5, 2010)

seeing these i dont think you belong in the beginer section

 they're too good


----------



## Djreversal (Feb 5, 2010)

clbd39 said:


> that's your strongest pic, the others don't do too much for me, you cut many of the beautiful things off of the cars in a lot of the others, the thing that bothers me is the wheels are straight, but it seems to work on that picture
> 
> great looking cars nonetheless, the "HDR" photos are a little too dark for me as well, did you mean in your post that you had one exposure and "faked" it into "hdr"





No these shots posted i used Photomatix to generate my HDR, which now being alot more comfortable with photoshop and editing, i feel i should bring in the 7 images indepedantly and sort of make my own HDR style image in photoshop.   Photomatix likes to create artifacts sometimes, especially with water moving in the background or clouds... so, i have a feeling i may get some great results that way as well.. I am planning on producing a GT-R Calendar soon with all my shots i have of my car and others.   I plan on taking my equipment down to the race track end of the month there is 38 GTR's coming and i should be able to get some great shots.



Mark


----------



## R6_Dude (Feb 5, 2010)

For being a "beginner" you're real good. I'm always curious how do  people make the clouds so pronounced? 

Clbd39: I think when taking car photos all wheels should be straight, doors, closed (unless it's a lambo). It males for a cleaner look. Of course some times it's nice to break that rule, but for the most part you get a cleaner shot. 

As others have said I love that car!


----------



## clbd39 (Feb 5, 2010)

wheels should mostly face the camera, with proper exposure as well

the only situations where the "rules" say to have the wheels straight is for a straight on shot, ie. facing the hood, facing the trunk, or facing the side (doors) otherwise the wheels should face the camera, definitely NOT the tires but straight sometimes works with a 3/4 shot, in that case it seems to work..


----------



## clbd39 (Feb 5, 2010)

OP: sorry I misread your first post, i thought you were saying you took a single exposre and tried to "HDR" out of that... my mistake


----------



## Layspeed (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, I looked at the first one.  I really like that GT3!  I couldn't wait for the others to load.  The clouds have nice color but don't look natural to me...could be the slight shift between exposures.  You and your friend must have some spare green floating around...because that's some serious $$ being thrown around :thumbup:


----------



## reznap (Feb 5, 2010)

You're bat**** crazy for driving like that in traffic...

But awesome pictures, and cars


----------



## Djreversal (Feb 5, 2010)

reznap said:


> You're bat**** crazy for driving like that in traffic...
> 
> But awesome pictures, and cars





Thats a very rare thing.. i dont drive crazy at all.. but i received alot of emails and new HD 1080p cameras i wanted to play with.  So i told people i would go do a quick pull.. it was only 10 seconds of acceleration up to 140.. then i stopped..  I didnt realize i would catch traffic that fast, i had a huge gap between them... But that was the most desolate area i could find at that time ..


The clouds i like the surreal look.. Thats what i went for.. I also created some from single exposures that were more realistic looking skies.


----------



## clbd39 (Feb 5, 2010)

lol thats some crazy fast driving!  that thing is definitely smooth and picks up quick!

+ 1 on the camera, i have a friend using one at the 100AW Rally coming up, that thing takes great video


----------



## R6_Dude (Feb 6, 2010)

clbd39 said:


> wheels should mostly face the camera, with proper exposure as well
> 
> the only situations where the "rules" say to have the wheels straight is for a straight on shot, ie. facing the hood, facing the trunk, or facing the side (doors) otherwise the wheels should face the camera, definitely NOT the tires but straight sometimes works with a 3/4 shot, in that case it seems to work..



Ahhhh Ic. :thumbup:


----------



## Vicelord John (Feb 6, 2010)

I see you standing in the reflection in the first one.


----------



## Djreversal (Feb 6, 2010)

Vicelord John said:


> I see you standing in the reflection in the first one.



yea this was a while ago.. i finally realized i have to stay away.. I only had a close lens at the time.. Now i shoot a bit further away and at a point where u wont see my reflections.


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Feb 6, 2010)

Not feeling #7.  I think if you caught more of the car in the shot (the whole tail lights) it would be a lot better.  When you see those tail lights you will no exactly what car it is and this image lacks that.  All and all great stuff though, looking forward to seeing more from you.


----------



## CBP (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm new to the whole photography thing but i love pictures and especially of cars, i too am a car nut and love to take pictures of my cars and others. Those pictures are awesome....one thing i don't understand "HDR" is this an editing program ? Those are some great effects!

I am also doing a rebuild but nothing as serious as the GT-R will post up some pictures of it.


----------



## Djreversal (Feb 21, 2010)

sorry haven't been online in a while to these forums.. HDR is a way of doing photography.  I basically shoot 5-7 images at different exposures, then use software to merge them or custom merge them my self with photoshop, taking the best highlights from the over exposed and the best shadows from the under exposed and kind of the best from everywhere, then i split it into layers and break them into components such as grass, sky, car, street etc... then i can edit each section separately, as far saturation, sharpness etc.  And the end results are those... I agree some of those need a bit of tweaking but these were like my first early attempts to do photography.  I catch on quick and plan on doing a lot more soon.. my truck just showed up so will be doing a shoot of the car and the truck together.


----------



## Djreversal (Feb 22, 2010)

Here is the truck and the car together.


----------



## FORCFED (Feb 23, 2010)

One thing i dont like about some HDR photos are the halo effects that happen. Is there any way to reduce this?


----------

